# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - December 2015



## SpamMisery (Dec 1, 2015)

December is here - wrap up warm!







November's thread can be found here


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 1, 2015)

This time next month all the horses will be a year older.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 1, 2015)

Can we try and get a page per day this month ffs? I think it was only achieved once this year. Nerves are fucked over the lot of yiz.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

It's the thread for the ho-ho-ho festive season!

I predict record breaking levels of puke on the streets of Brixton.


----------



## bimble (Dec 1, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Can we try and get a page per day this month ffs? I think it was only achieved once this year. Nerves are fucked over the lot of yiz.



*Today*
Outbreaks of light rain and drizzle at first this morning. Then becoming mostly dry, with perhaps a few bright or sunny intervals developing, Rather mild, but also breezy, especially along the English Channel coast.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

Photos from Saturday night:





















A Saturday night around Brixton – Effra Social, Ekcovision, Albert and Dogstar


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

So a developer has put in a planning application for a new build in Brixton, and they're proposing a separate entrance for those investing in the minimal (guffaw) 'affordable' housing that will be on offer. More on Buzz soon.


----------



## irf520 (Dec 1, 2015)

editor said:


> So a developer has put in a planning application for a new build in Brixton, and they're proposing a separate entrance for those investing in the minimal (guffaw) 'affordable' housing that will be on offer. More on Buzz soon.



You mean there will be a " plebs' " entrance and and a rich people's entrance?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

irf520 said:


> You mean there will be a " plebs' " entrance and and a rich people's entrance?


That's how it sounds. Finding out more.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

Essential November round up:
Cressingham Gardens, BONKERS book-ish gyms and continued gentrification – November at Brixton Buzz


----------



## Dan U (Dec 1, 2015)

editor said:


> That's how it sounds. Finding out more.



paging ClassWar2015


----------



## deadringer (Dec 1, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Can we try and get a page per day this month ffs? I think it was only achieved once this year. Nerves are fucked over the lot of yiz.



If we can keep the thread generally about food we should be fine.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 1, 2015)

editor said:


> So a developer has put in a planning application for a new build in Brixton, and they're proposing a separate entrance for those investing in the minimal (guffaw) 'affordable' housing that will be on offer. More on Buzz soon.





irf520 said:


> You mean there will be a " plebs' " entrance and and a rich people's entrance?





editor said:


> That's how it sounds. Finding out more.


I thought this was the absolute norm these days. The block going up corner of Barrington Road/St James's Crescent is like that.
Brixton Square was. Higgs Estate will be. What's new?

The justification is apparently down to allocating service costs. i.e. the posh childless couples in the expensive flats don't want to be paying for cleaning up the kiddies puke and dealing with bike marks on the walls etc. in their pristine OCD stairwells.

They may not have much to spare anyway given the huge sums they will be paying back to the property developers and the banks.


----------



## Winot (Dec 1, 2015)

deadringer said:


> If we can keep the thread generally about food we should be fine.



One post per course, yeah?


----------



## bimble (Dec 1, 2015)

Winot said:


> One post per course, yeah?


And several to debate what you paid for your drinks .


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 1, 2015)

deadringer said:


> If we can keep the thread generally about food we should be fine.


I notice Brixton Food Pavilion has a few more emporiums going up.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

I've just been sent another press release from another shiny PR company. They're all beginning to look and sound the same now.

Stylish pop-up house party....a creative industrial edge....artists, photographers, and fashion labels....BBQ and cocktails....signature pulled brioche baps....resident vintage pop-up....pre-loved excellence.

Aaaaargh.


----------



## bimble (Dec 1, 2015)

irf520 said:


> You mean there will be a " plebs' " entrance and and a rich people's entrance?


Not exactly on topic but a bit.. I just looked up Rent Control New York City because I've got this friend who is 87 and skint and lives in an appartment in the middle of Manhattan, using the same front door as her neighbours who are probably most of them millionaires. Basically her rent has hardly gone up since 1976 or something.
It's really interesting and seems pretty much unique - ("New York's current rent control program, which began in 1943, is the longest-running in the United States. New York City is the only large city in the United States that has strong rent control laws.')
I know it won't happen here now, too late, but this is the only sort of scheme I can imagine that would get rid of poor doors.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 1, 2015)

editor said:


> So a developer has put in a planning application for a new build in Brixton, and they're proposing a separate entrance for those investing in the minimal (guffaw) 'affordable' housing that will be on offer. More on Buzz soon.


Also the new tellytubbyesque Lexadon block  on Brixton Road is unambiguously gated........


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Also the new tellytubbyesque Lexadon block  on Brixton Road is unambiguously gated........


Serfs out! Social housing scum begone! Affordable people go around the back!


----------



## irf520 (Dec 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The justification is apparently down to allocating service costs. i.e. the posh childless couples in the expensive flats don't want to be paying for cleaning up the kiddies puke and dealing with bike marks on the walls etc. in their pristine OCD stairwells.



I'm guessing quite a few of these flats will end up being buy to lets. In that case who knows who will end up living in them? Maybe people with children or bikes or even both? They could even be rented back to the council and used to house council tenants. The horror!


----------



## irf520 (Dec 1, 2015)

editor said:


> I've just been sent another press release from another shiny PR company. They're all beginning to look and sound the same now.
> 
> Stylish pop-up house party....a creative industrial edge....artists, photographers, and fashion labels....BBQ and cocktails....signature pulled brioche baps....resident vintage pop-up....pre-loved excellence.
> 
> Aaaaargh.



There must be a gentrifiers' edition of this somewhere:

Bullshit Bingo


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2015)

irf520 said:


> There must be a gentrifiers' edition of this somewhere:
> 
> Bullshit Bingo


Right here: The A – Z of Gentrification – sure-fire signs that your neighbourhood is upwardly mobile


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 1, 2015)

bimble said:


> Not exactly on topic but a bit.. I just looked up Rent Control New York City because I've got this friend who is 87 and skint and lives in an appartment in the middle of Manhattan, using the same front door as her neighbours who are probably most of them millionaires. Basically her rent has hardly gone up since 1976 or something.
> It's really interesting and seems pretty much unique - ("New York's current rent control program, which began in 1943, is the longest-running in the United States. New York City is the only large city in the United States that has strong rent control laws.')
> I know it won't happen here now, too late, but this is the only sort of scheme I can imagine that would get rid of poor doors.



Something similar does exist here, but was got rid of many years ago so only people who've been living in rent controlled places for decades still have it. My great Aunt lives in a rent controlled flat just off the King's Road where she's been since the 70s. They've offered her all sorts to move but she likes it where she is.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2015)

bimble said:


> Not exactly on topic but a bit.. I just looked up Rent Control New York City because I've got this friend who is 87 and skint and lives in an appartment in the middle of Manhattan, using the same front door as her neighbours who are probably most of them millionaires. Basically her rent has hardly gone up since 1976 or something.
> It's really interesting and seems pretty much unique - ("New York's current rent control program, which began in 1943, is the longest-running in the United States. New York City is the only large city in the United States that has strong rent control laws.')
> I know it won't happen here now, too late, but this is the only sort of scheme I can imagine that would get rid of poor doors.



It's a bit different from what we call "rent controls" though, as it only applies to certain designated housing, with very little interface between ability to pay and whether or not your rent is controlled.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 1, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Something similar does exist here, but was got rid of many years ago so only people who've been living in rent controlled places for decades still have it. My great Aunt lives in a rent controlled flat just off the King's Road where she's been since the 70s. They've offered her all sorts to move but she likes it where she is.



And there's fuck-all her landlord can do. 

A mate had a mansion flat in Battersea with a protected tenancy (which went out the window with a lot of other renter protection like the fair rents tribunal in the Housing Act 1985), and by the early '90s he was being offered a sum in the upper 10s of thousands to cede his tenancy and move on. His rent was £17 a week in 1979, for a two-bed flat. In 1991 it was £25 a week. When he eventually left in the mid-'90s, he did so with just short of £100,000, which was pretty good as he'd already decided to emigrate to NZ with his girlfriend, and was able to extract some hefty "seed money" from the landlord.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The justification is apparently down to allocating service costs. i.e. the posh childless couples in the expensive flats don't want to be paying for cleaning up the kiddies puke and dealing with bike marks on the walls etc. in their pristine OCD stairwells.


It also works the other way and keeps services charges more affordable for social tenants, as they don't have to pay a share of the charge for concierge, cleaning all that glass, that fancy lighting, etc. - at least that's how I've heard it justified by HA's.  I don't know if it would be possible/legal in mixed tenure developments for market rent tenants to subsidise a portion of the charges for social tenants, which would be the obvious solution to me.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2015)

Mate has a spare ticket for the Happy Mondays at the Academy on Thursday night if anyone is interested.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2015)

Reading the Independent and came across this article about Camden Council "Safeguarding Children Board". Criticised for the "advice" to parents on seeing signs of extremism in children:



> Bella Sankey, policy director at the campaign group Liberty, criticised the leaflet.
> 
> "Clumsy laws and policies that encourage suspicion in family homes will alienate ordinary teenagers and may further marginalise those genuinely at risk."



Looked to see if Lambeth Council had a Safeguarding Childrens Board. It does and it has produced a similar leaflet.

Some differences. This I found amusing:



> Sometimes those at risk may be encouraged, by the people they are in contact with, not to draw attention to themselves. As part of some forms of radicalisation parents may feel their child’s behaviour seems to be improving: children may become quieter and more serious about their studies; they may dress more modestly and mix with a group of people that seem to be better behaved than previous friends.



So kids cant win. Either they are mixing with wrong crowd and behaving badly or to well. Either makes them suspect.

The Indy article also questions the possibility of mission creep. Where extremist views also encompass those who oppose government policy such as left groups.



> This summer academics and writers warned in a letter published in the _Independent _that the Government’s counter-terrorism strategy, spearheaded by the Prevent programme, would have a chilling effect on open debate, free speech, and political dissent.



The Lambeth one also mentions young people being attracted to other forms of extremism mentioning EDL as example. Hardly an issue in Lambeth. But the suggestion is clear. Extremism and radicalisation can mean other groups. Not just those who may try to go to Syria to join ISIS.

This section in Lambeths leaflet advising parents I found particularly irritating:



> Teach them that expressing strong views and trying to change things for the better is fine but they should not take violent action against others or support those that do



Take it not supporting those that do includes Cameron bombing Syria.

In the section why children may be drawn extremist ideologies one reason given is:



> They may be influenced by world events and a sense of grievance resulting in a need to make a difference



Cant have that sort of thing in this country.  They might even go on demos.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It also works the other way and keeps services charges more affordable for social tenants, as they don't have to pay a share of the charge for concierge, cleaning all that glass, that fancy lighting, etc. - at least that's how I've heard it justified by HA's.  I don't know if it would be possible/legal in mixed tenure developments for market rent tenants to subsidise a portion of the charges for social tenants, which would be the obvious solution to me.



The way to stop that is to make all flats and communal areas exactly the same. With all the flats let out so that social and private are mixed together and one cannot see any difference-  "Pepperpotting" in the housing jargon.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> The way to stop that is to make all flats and communal areas exactly the same. With all the flats let out so that social and private are mixed together and one cannot see any difference-  "Pepperpotting" in the housing jargon.


That sounds a bit like a crowd funded PFI for council homes.
Could be attractive to all parties - except that if there was a property crash I would expect enormous pressure on the Bank of England to bail out the property investors who had lost capital by way of providing rental accommodation.


----------



## bimble (Dec 2, 2015)

Just in case not everyone is subscribed to Lameth Council's completely bizarre monthly newsletter thing, which looks like a not very good GCSE project, here's todays's copy hot off the press for your edification: 
http://sut6.co.uk/l/c.php?c=17118&ct=254415&si=41321208&u


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> The way to stop that is to make all flats and communal areas exactly the same. With all the flats let out so that social and private are mixed together and one cannot see any difference-  "Pepperpotting" in the housing jargon.


I don't want to live in a world where people _living in the same building_ are compelled to use different doors depending on their income. It's obscene.


----------



## bimble (Dec 2, 2015)

"The Cabinet Member for Housing introduced the two estate regenerations items together, noting that ..over the last 12 months, the housing crisis had worsened, and *the Government’s Housing and Planning Bill was set to further reduce affordable homes, forcing sales of council homes and leading to housing associations and developers stopping affordable rents building. "*..

http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/g9356/Printed minutes Monday 09-Nov-2015 19.00 Cabinet.pdf?T=1


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2015)

Plenty of plain clothes cops around the Barrier Block now.


----------



## lefteri (Dec 2, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't want to live in a world where people _living in the same building_ are compelled to use different doors depending on their income. It's obscene.



you already live in that world and have done for some time  - large apartment buildings have had different and separate entrances, lifts and staircases depending on tenure for as long as I can remember - I was working in the construction industry and involved in residential design for many years and its nothing particularly new - I agree with you that it is abhorrent though


----------



## irf520 (Dec 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> The way to stop that is to make all flats and communal areas exactly the same. With all the flats let out so that social and private are mixed together and one cannot see any difference-  "Pepperpotting" in the housing jargon.



"Pepperpotting" - that's a new one on me

It'll never take off though. The developers wouldn't be able to charge such eye watering prices if the snobs thought they might end up living next door to someone from "Benefits Street".


----------



## Twattor (Dec 2, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It also works the other way and keeps services charges more affordable for social tenants, as they don't have to pay a share of the charge for concierge, cleaning all that glass, that fancy lighting, etc. - at least that's how I've heard it justified by HA's.  I don't know if it would be possible/legal in mixed tenure developments for market rent tenants to subsidise a portion of the charges for social tenants, which would be the obvious solution to me.


Exactly this. Affordable and Social rent cores are specified with lowest maintenance materials possible. If you have a resident group with potentially low and fixed incomes, they can't afford the service charges connected with sending cleaners round to hoover a deep pile carpet every day and replacing it every 2 years. You need finishes which will last years and require minimal cleaning. A 24 hour concierge will put £150k pa on a service charge. 

To discriminate between the payments levied on occupiers receiving an identical service based on their financial circumstances would be open to legal challenge. The needs of the users are different, and that is before you consider that HAs will have their own maintenance contracts that they are committed to on the basis of a pre-agreed cost and service levels.

This is about practicality rather than discrimination.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Reading the Independent and came across this article about Camden Council "Safeguarding Children Board". Criticised for the "advice" to parents on seeing signs of extremism in children:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on post. 

We can't have kids thinking differently and _radically…_the deviants!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Exactly this. Affordable and Social rent cores are specified with lowest maintenance materials possible. If you have a resident group with potentially low and fixed incomes, they can't afford the service charges connected with sending cleaners round to hoover a deep pile carpet every day and replacing it every 2 years. You need finishes which will last years and require minimal cleaning. A 24 hour concierge will put £150k pa on a service charge.
> 
> To discriminate between the payments levied on occupiers receiving an identical service based on their financial circumstances would be open to legal challenge. The needs of the users are different, and that is before you consider that HAs will have their own maintenance contracts that they are committed to on the basis of a pre-agreed cost and service levels.
> 
> This is about practicality rather than discrimination.



Its practicality as discrimination.

My view is that the well off can live without deep pile carpets hoovered every day by cheap labour. From the army of cheap exploited / cleaners from South America from what I see. And cheap security at concierge on 12 hour shifts on Zero hours contracts. Trust me I know I deliver to these places and chat to them.  What would London do without cheap exploited labour?. The well off might have to pick up a hoover themselves.  Service charges of posh flats are just another way to make handsome profit out of others labour.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2015)

irf520 said:


> "Pepperpotting" - that's a new one on me
> 
> It'll never take off though. The developers wouldn't be able to charge such eye watering prices if the snobs thought they might end up living next door to someone from "Benefits Street".



Well there is evidence that it does not adversely affect house/flat prices. 



> Some owner-occupiers believe that *pepper-potting* reduces the value of their property, and that the mixing of people from different backgrounds can lead to conflict. However, on 28 September 2015, the NHBC Foundation and the Homes and Communities Agency, published Tenure integration in housing developments - NF66. This literature review considered the success of different approaches to mixed-tenure developments. It found that:
> 
> 
> Financing is the main barrier to mixed tenure development.
> *If the design and quality of the overall development is of a high standard, property prices are not necessarily affected by a mixture of tenures. *



However the concept of pepper potting is not without critiques. From same article interesting objection:



> However, It is seen by others as an attempt at social engineering, forcing people to live in community groups that they would not themselves choose. It is also thought by some to be a mechanism that allows the government to avoid providing council housing, and as a way of hiding poverty by dispersing it, rather than dealing with the causes of poverty themselves.


----------



## gdubz (Dec 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Its practicality as discrimination.
> 
> My view is that the well off can live without deep pile carpets hoovered every day by cheap labour. From the army of cheap exploited / cleaners from South America from what I see. And cheap security at concierge on 12 hour shifts on Zero hours contracts. Trust me I know I deliver to these places and chat to them.  What would London do without cheap exploited labour?. The well off might have to pick up a hoover themselves.  Service charges of posh flats are just another way to make handsome profit out of others labour.


How well off does someone have to be before they pick up a hoover?


----------



## Twattor (Dec 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Its practicality as discrimination.
> 
> My view is that the well off can live without deep pile carpets hoovered every day by cheap labour. From the army of cheap exploited / cleaners from South America from what I see. And cheap security at concierge on 12 hour shifts on Zero hours contracts. Trust me I know I deliver to these places and chat to them.  What would London do without cheap exploited labour?. The well off might have to pick up a hoover themselves.  Service charges of posh flats are just anoother way to make handsome profit out of others labour.



Gramsci (most honest poster on the boards). I don't know where to begin...Everybody needs to live. How is it discrimination for people to work? Many people don't necessarily earn and are reliant on others. You seem to live in a different world where everyone is entitled to an income irrespective of their input into society. Isn't that the whole point? Society is a collective, a colllaboration of individuals with a common goal of the betterment of the populace. I can't help feeling that most folks on these boards are chippy cunts who are more concerned about stropping out against perceived injustice than actually getting on with life. People should work and get on with it.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

Naturally Tory Boy Chuka Umunna was all in favour of dropping a shitload of bombs into Syria, despite the utter absence of anything approaching a coherent strategy or an exit strategy.

Also on the list: Harriet Harman (Camberwell & Peckham).

Remember this well.

UK GENERAL ELECTION 2020: The 66 Labour MPs who voted for airstrikes - Full list


----------



## irf520 (Dec 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Naturally Tory Boy Chuka Umunna was all in favour of dropping a shitload of bombs into Syria, despite the utter absence of anything approaching a coherent strategy or an exit strategy.
> 
> Also on the list: Harriet Harman (Camberwell & Peckham).
> 
> ...



"The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything."

Well not quite. They can do a bit better than old-fashioned ballot rigging these days. It's more like

"The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide a little. The people who decide which names are on the ballot decide a lot, and the people who twist the arms of those `elected` decide most of all."


----------



## bimble (Dec 3, 2015)

Big up Helen Hayes & Kate Hoey, for something at least.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Gramsci (most honest poster on the boards). I don't know where to begin...Everybody needs to live. How is it discrimination for people to work? Many people don't necessarily earn and are reliant on others. You seem to live in a different world where everyone is entitled to an income irrespective of their input into society. Isn't that the whole point? Society is a collective, a colllaboration of individuals with a common goal of the betterment of the populace. I can't help feeling that most folks on these boards are chippy cunts who are more concerned about stropping out against perceived injustice than actually getting on with life. People should work and get on with it.



I dont where to begin either. 

For starters "Input"- a lot of people work hard to keep London going for poor pay. Working and just getting on with it does not solve that.


----------



## bimble (Dec 3, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> What would London do without cheap exploited labour?.



Er.. grind to a halt?
Dustmen's Strike


----------



## ringo (Dec 3, 2015)

bimble said:


> Big up Helen Hayes & Kate Hoey, for something at least.



Yes, just checked to see how Helen Hayes voted - good to see it was a No.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

Surely peak Barbour has been reached in Brixton now?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

Brixton at midnight last night:













Buskers of Brixton: Guitars and horns jam outside Brixton tube station at midnight


----------



## bimble (Dec 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Surely peak Barbour has been reached in Brixton now?


It's not over till we have a pop up Flagship Store.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2015)

Loads of traffic plod at top of brixton hill pulling vehicles


----------



## Angellic (Dec 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Surely peak Barbour has been reached in Brixton now?




Oh dear. I've got one but it was in our lost property dept for ages and ages.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 3, 2015)

You haven't seen peak Barbour until you've been to the Cotswolds. Worn with red trews natch.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 3, 2015)

Twattor said:


> If you have a resident group with potentially low and fixed incomes, they can't afford the service charges connected with sending cleaners round to hoover a deep pile carpet every day and replacing it every 2 years. You need finishes which will last years and require minimal cleaning. *A 24 hour concierge will put £150k pa on a service charge.  *


 
How on earth so, given that most concierges are on minimum wage? Even if you had 3, each working a non-exploitative 8-hour daily shift, + another for cover on weekends or rota gaps, and paid not completely abysmally, it doesn't add up to £150K. Or are you leaving in a very hefty margin for the "property management" company eh?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> You haven't seen peak Barbour until you've been to the Cotswolds. Worn with red trews natch.


I think I saw peak Barbour when I left the South Pool Saloon last week. Eight people heading down Coldharbour Lane, all Barbour'd to the max.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> How on earth so, given that most concierges are on minimum wage? Even if you had 3, each working a non-exploitative 8-hour daily shift, + another for cover on weekends or rota gaps, and paid not completely abysmally, it doesn't add up to £150K. Or are you leaving in a very hefty margin for the "property management" company eh?


What kind of Brixton property needs an around-the-clock concierge service, anyway?


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 3, 2015)

editor said:


> What kind of Brixton property needs an around-the-clock concierge service, anyway?


I guess, once you're safely ensconced in your gated "community", you'll pay whatever it takes to ensure there's a buffer between you & those awful poor people outside!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2015)

editor said:


> What kind of Brixton property needs an around-the-clock concierge service, anyway?



The new hotel?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> How on earth so, given that most concierges are on minimum wage? Even if you had 3, each working a non-exploitative 8-hour daily shift, + another for cover on weekends or rota gaps, and paid not completely abysmally, it doesn't add up to £150K. Or are you leaving in a very hefty margin for the "property management" company eh?



It does cost more for a business to employ them than just the wages. There is insurance, benefits, pension, sick pay, holiday cover etc (maybe not all in every case, but some on every case).

Lots of concierges won't be on minimum wages because they will be on wages above cleaners, security etc.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 3, 2015)

^ I take your point Nanker, but this alleged " it's common sense, just look at the numbers" response made me wonder about the truth of that figure. Just wanted to explore what these running costs actually are (I've been on the receiving end of some bizarre and excessive service charges myself in the past, and found out  the money being demanded from tenants was definitely NOT going into the hands of the decorators / cleaners / roofers / glaziers/ carpenters / who were actually doing the work.)


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 3, 2015)

£7p/hr x 36 hours in a day (ie 24 + 12 hours unsocial working hours) x 365 days = over £90,000 per annum. And that's just the wage bill.

Given many companies roughly double the wage cost to estimate the total cost of an employee to cover recruitment/pension/training etc, the above 'back of a fag packet' calculation is not too dissimilar to the £150,000 suggestion. And it doesn't include their cut


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

Most developments the size of Lexadon's new one don't get any concierge services at all, let alone around the clock 24 hour ones.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 3, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> ^ I take your point Nanker, but this alleged " it's common sense, just look at the numbers" response made me wonder about the truth of that figure. Just wanted to explore what these running costs actually are (I've been on the receiving end of some bizarre and excessive service charges myself in the past, and found out  the money being demanded from tenants was definitely NOT going into the hands of the decorators / cleaners / roofers / glaziers/ carpenters / who were actually doing the work.)


Course they don't, it goes into the landlord/managing agent's pockets.  My sister was being charged £1,600 a year for buildings insurance.  When they got right to manage last week and had to sort their own out they managed to get the same policy for £475.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 3, 2015)

The example that makes me cringe most is in Hackney, where some nice, shiny market sales and market rent blocks were built on a 'notorious' estate. The ground floor included concierge (who took in parcels, etc.) and a 'residents gym', with that exact wording in big lettering in the floor-to-ceiling window. Imagine the uproar when the existing residents of the post-war blocks realised it didn't mean ALL residents.


----------



## superfly101 (Dec 3, 2015)

editor said:


> What kind of Brixton property needs an around-the-clock concierge service, anyway?



Did the Barrier Block ever have a manned one?






[One of the two ‘Stalag’-esque new lift and concierge extensions added in 1993]


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Did the Barrier Block ever have a manned one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








hmm...


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> Did the Barrier Block ever have a manned one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had 24 hour concierge for a while when things had got really grim in the 2000s. The block is a magnitude bigger than the Lexadon development, mind, and Brixton was rather a different place.


----------



## bimble (Dec 3, 2015)

"The network had been operating from the concierge area of the housing complex, selling drugs from midnight through to the early hours of the morning." I can see that working quite well as a sideline in the upmarket developments as well, just more suavely.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 3, 2015)

AFAIK that's what concierges are FOR. That and signing for your expensive online shopping deliveries. And vetting hookers.


----------



## irf520 (Dec 3, 2015)

Concierge service. Just press a button on your phone to get coke and hookers delivered to your door ...

Vertu Concierge | Extraordinary Services | Vertu


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

When they got rid of the night time shift in my block it wasn't unusual to have coked up clients and prostitutes waiting for a resident to arrive in so they could scoot in behind them and go do their business in the emergency stairs area.


----------



## alcopop (Dec 3, 2015)

editor said:


> When they got rid of the night time shift in my block it wasn't unusual to have coked up clients and prostitutes waiting for a resident to arrive in so they could scoot in behind them and go do their business in the emergency stairs area.





editor said:


> What kind of Brixton property needs an around-the-clock concierge service, anyway?



Sounds like you needed one then!


----------



## superfly101 (Dec 3, 2015)

alcopop said:


> Sounds like you needed one then!


You have never lived in a block of flats nor experienced the problems that can be caused for either elderly of vulnerable occupants  have you?


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2015)

superfly101 said:


> You have never lived in a block of flats nor experienced the problems that can be caused for either elderly of vulnerable occupants  have you?


Are we still talking about Lexadon's 27-flat new build here? There's been no mention of a concierge which makes what appears to be their poor doors proposals all the more loathsome.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 3, 2015)

Stopped just outside The Beehive

"Excuse me mate, where is the the Brixton Academy?" 
 - Just 1 min away, around the corner on your left
"Thanks mate, would you like a bump of MD?
- er no thanks, but enjoy the Mondays. 

We're going ourselves but are preparing more conventionally in the Marquis with Guinness. Something tells me it might be a good night though.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 3, 2015)

gdubz said:


> How well off does someone have to be before they pick up a hoover?



I've managed to live with several people who had no idea about the existance of a hoover. Nothing to do with class or income


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 3, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Gramsci (most honest poster on the boards). I don't know where to begin...Everybody needs to live. How is it discrimination for people to work? Many people don't necessarily earn and are reliant on others. You seem to live in a different world where everyone is entitled to an income irrespective of their input into society. Isn't that the whole point? Society is a collective, a colllaboration of individuals with a common goal of the betterment of the populace. I can't help feeling that most folks on these boards are chippy cunts who are more concerned about stropping out against perceived injustice than actually getting on with life. People should work and get on with it.


 What are you on about? 
If jobs were rewarded to do with input into society carers and nurses would be rich people, and bankers would have to pay back the £65 billion+ they owe to the uk tax payer.
Please shut the fuck up.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 3, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> ^ I take your point Nanker, but this alleged " it's common sense, just look at the numbers" response made me wonder about the truth of that figure. Just wanted to explore what these running costs actually are (I've been on the receiving end of some bizarre and excessive service charges myself in the past, and found out  the money being demanded from tenants was definitely NOT going into the hands of the decorators / cleaners / roofers / glaziers/ carpenters / who were actually doing the work.)



I was chatting the other day to a guy who mans the front entrance of an office block in Mayfair- equivalent to a concierge. Told me he had been off for a few days as his wife was sick. He was concerned as he is on a Zero hours contract and gets no sick pay or holiday pay. So cannot afford to take much time off. The company who manage office building in the area have there staff on Zero hours contracts.

This is increasingly the norm. I was surprised as hes been there for a long time.

All this stuff about the cost to business and overheads of employing people meaning they have to charge so much to break even is bollox imo.

The increase in insecure work practises and extracting more profit out of labour is nothing new. Marx documents this in Capital volume 1. Sad that this country is going back to days of early Capitalism re how workers are treated.

Marx also documents with a scathing humour the moaning and groaning from Mill owners on any curb to to the labour market in favour of employees.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone in this super-posh, trendily minimalist _chocolatière _in the Village. Maybe they're just 'placeholding' and waiting for the market's inexorable rise into higher end retail.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## uk benzo (Dec 4, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone in this super-posh, trendily minimalist _chocolatière _in the Village. Maybe they're just 'placeholding' and waiting for the market's inexorable rise into the higher end retail.
> 
> View attachment 80408



I would love it if a crisps emporium opened up. I love crisps.


----------



## gdubz (Dec 4, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> I would love it if a crisps emporium opened up. I love crisps.


Please let it have tomato flavour Snaps. They're like bloody gold dust


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 4, 2015)

what if they artisanned the crisps into tartine sandwiches at ooooh say £5.75 a pop?


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 4, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Please let it have tomato flavour Snaps. They're like bloody gold dust



Proper chilli flavoured crisps.

I propose the emporium will be simply called:

Brixton Crisp Emporium.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It does cost more for a business to employ them than just the wages. There is insurance, benefits, pension, sick pay, holiday cover etc (maybe not all in every case, but some on every case).
> 
> Lots of concierges won't be on minimum wages because they will be on wages above cleaners, security etc.


You are quite right. Total cost of employment in the UK is salary + 33% (rough budgeting figure generally accepted: actuals vary)


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> £7p/hr x 36 hours in a day (ie 24 + 12 hours unsocial working hours) x 365 days = over £90,000 per annum. And that's just the wage bill.
> 
> Given many companies roughly double the wage cost to estimate the total cost of an employee to cover recruitment/pension/training etc, the above 'back of a fag packet' calculation is not too dissimilar to the £150,000 suggestion. And it doesn't include their cut


See above- wage bill +33% 

Anything else will have the auditors on you


----------



## bimble (Dec 4, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Brixton Crisp Emporium.


Brilliant idea this. Maybe they could be made in the shop, choose your own flavour type thing.


----------



## alcopop (Dec 4, 2015)

bimble said:


> Brilliant idea this. Maybe they could be made in the shop, choose your own flavour type thing.



You could choose your own vegetable to be crispified. Beetroots good.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Naturally Tory Boy Chuka Umunna was all in favour of dropping a shitload of bombs into Syria, despite the utter absence of anything approaching a coherent strategy or an exit strategy.
> Also on the list: Harriet Harman (Camberwell & Peckham).
> Remember this well.
> UK GENERAL ELECTION 2020: The 66 Labour MPs who voted for airstrikes - Full list


I notice that Brixton favourite MP Steve Reed abstained (presumably in person - as he is listed on your link as "not voted")
Airstrikes against ISIL in Syria | Steve Reed MP


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I notice that Brixton favourite MP Steve Reed abstained (presumably in person - as he is listed on your link as "not voted")
> Airstrikes against ISIL in Syria | Steve Reed MP



"Now here is the perfect example of a curate’s egg of a careerist MP, wanting to have their bombing cake and yet still avoid deselection…"

Inside Croydon on Steve the Abstain.


----------



## bimble (Dec 4, 2015)

Has anybody here met a person called *Tom Rumble *?
Seems he's been 'senior urban designer' at Enfield Council for years Thomas Rumble | LinkedIn

He's recently been appointed a (I think very) senior position in Lambeth's "Regeneration Team. "

I'd really like to speak with him about the 'regeneration' of the adventure playground here on Gordon Grove where regeneration doesn't mean a fresh coat of paint but replacement by 5 storeys of flats.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I was chatting the other day to a guy who mans the front entrance of an office block in Mayfair- equivalent to a concierge. Told me he had been off for a few days as his wife was sick. He was concerned as he is on a Zero hours contract and gets no sick pay or holiday pay. So cannot afford to take much time off. The company who manage office building in the area have there staff on Zero hours contracts.
> 
> This is increasingly the norm. I was surprised as hes been there for a long time.
> 
> ...



It's *ALL* about extracting maximum surplus value, and any employers that comes the old "blah blah overheads, blah blah costs" _schtick_ is both maximising the extraction of surplus value from their staff,*and* excusing any shoddiness in their business practices over and above exploitation, by blaming the very "market forces" that so many of them get a hard-on about.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> what if they artisanned the crisps into tartine sandwiches at ooooh say £5.75 a pop?



Then you smack the proprietor one for being a ponce.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> "Now here is the perfect example of a curate’s egg of a careerist MP, wanting to have their bombing cake and yet still avoid deselection…"
> 
> Inside Croydon on Steve the Abstain.



They've misspelled "wankstain" in your link.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2015)

The underwhelming Christmas lights were turned on. Brixton BID were keen to let everyone know they'd chipped in at the ceremony. 

















Speeches and steel drums at the Brixton Winter Lights Switch On ceremony


----------



## bimble (Dec 4, 2015)

Wot no pictures of April from The Apprentice ?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 4, 2015)

They're certainly the shitest lights in town. You'd think with all this fuss about the 'night time economy' BID could have splashed some of that levy on some new ones.


----------



## gdubz (Dec 4, 2015)

editor said:


> The underwhelming Christmas lights were turned on. Brixton BID were keen to let everyone know they'd chipped in at the ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was ready to say something sneery about yuppies or something, but that's ruined it.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> They're certainly the shitest lights in town. You'd think with all this fuss about the 'night time economy' BID could have splashed some of that levy on some new ones.


Half of those on effra road have blown already. I think they are kind of endearingly shit tbh. Like they haven't been reading the news and don't know about the gentrification


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 5, 2015)

Actually, I quite like having Coldharbour Lane free of through traffic.


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2015)

Wouldn't it be lovely if it were pedestrianised. And Atlantic Rd whilst we're at it!


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 5, 2015)

han said:


> Me too.


Me three.

I would be all in favour of the pedestrianisation idea, except for the fact that within days a rash of pop-up frivolous "trendy" cafes & hipster traps would descend on the street and we'd all be begging for the traffic to return!!


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 5, 2015)

The pics make the Christmas tree look a bit rubbish. I'll have a look today. I guess it's par for the course; wasn't there a load of complaints last year about the fenced in Christmas tree somewhere?

And the one in Trafalgar Sq always looks a bit dire. Nice tree; crap decorations.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> They're certainly the shitest lights in town. You'd think with all this fuss about the 'night time economy' BID could have splashed some of that levy on some new ones.


 They look like rain coming out a squiggly numeral 2. I didn't recognise them - are they old ones?


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2015)

bimble said:


> Wot no pictures of April from The Apprentice ?


Couldn't be arsed to hang around, I'm afraid. I've met her a couple of times now and she is a lovely lady.

Meanwhile, look at these cheeky wags at Ekcovision:


----------



## bimble (Dec 5, 2015)

Such humour. Shame their name is so completely shit.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> Half of those on effra road have blown already. I think they are kind of endearingly shit tbh. Like they haven't been reading the news and don't know about the gentrification


I want the peppers back.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Chillies!


----------



## Marjan (Dec 6, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> The pics make the Christmas tree look a bit rubbish. I'll have a look today. I guess it's par for the course; wasn't there a load of complaints last year about the fenced in Christmas tree somewhere?
> 
> And the one in Trafalgar Sq always looks a bit dire. Nice tree; crap decorations.



Interesting history that tree:





> The Trafalgar Square tree is decorated in a traditional Norwegian style and adorned with 500 white lights.[5] In 2008, the tree utilised low-wattage halogen bulbs which used 15 amps (3.5 kW) of power.[5]
> 
> At the base of the tree stands a plaque, bearing the words:
> 
> ...


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 8, 2015)

Hence why it's a nice tree 

Decorations are still crap - in real life at least. Some photos make it look good.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

Coming up at the Dogstar:
Get crafty for Christmas at Makerhood’s Christmas Card Making Party at Brixton’s Dogstar this Wednesday
"Entry is free, but Makerhood will ask for a small donation of £2 to cover materials if you can afford it." 

Pics from Saturday's party: 
















Photos of the fabulous Wonderland indoor festival at the Prince of Wales, Brixton


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

A little plug for the Balance Cafe.











A look at Balance cafe, Brixton, a small and friendly coffee shop & juice bar in Ferndale Road, SW9


----------



## leanderman (Dec 9, 2015)

Lexadon strikes again. It's going to knock down Diamond plumber's merchant on Acre Lane, for flats: Both Brixton Plumbers merchants to shut - flats push out more jobs


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 9, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Lexadon strikes again. It's going to knock down Diamond plumber's merchant on Acre Lane, for flats: Both Brixton Plumbers merchants to shut - flats push out more jobs


Ugly building


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 9, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Lexadon strikes again. It's going to knock down Diamond plumber's merchant on Acre Lane, for flats: Both Brixton Plumbers merchants to shut - flats push out more jobs



Buzz piece from last week.

Suggestion of possible poor doors. I couldn't clarify from the information we were sent if 'market' meant the commercial space, or the private market accommodation.

Either way - no guarantee yet of affordable housing in the 27 units.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 9, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Buzz piece from last week.
> 
> Suggestion of possible poor doors. I couldn't clarify from the information we were sent if 'market' meant the commercial space, or the private market accommodation.
> 
> Either way - no guarantee yet of affordable housing in the 27 units.




Oh. My mistake. I didn't realise this was that. I love Diamond: Clever staff and everything stocked, even camping gas.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Oh. My mistake. I didn't realise this was that. I love Diamond: Clever staff and everything stocked, even camping gas.


Yes, it's exactly that sort of thing, the useful essential stuff with low profit margins, like toilets and spanners and even pints of milk, that seems to be inevitably on the way out whilst we get to choose from ever more imaginative types of cocktails.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Also got a letter about a 'consultation' about the space currently used by Plum-base on Stockwell Green - apparently the land owners feel this 'low-end retail' is not 'in keeping' with the area.


----------



## Angellic (Dec 9, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Oh. My mistake. I didn't realise this was that. I love Diamond: Clever staff and everything stocked, even camping gas.




Agree.


----------



## Winot (Dec 9, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Lexadon strikes again. It's going to knock down Diamond plumber's merchant on Acre Lane, for flats: Both Brixton Plumbers merchants to shut - flats push out more jobs



Now there'll be nothing to stop the drip drip drip of new flats.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2015)

Tonight in Brixton Brixton comedy fundraiser for Calais with Mark Steel, Andy Zaltzman + friends, Weds 9th Dec


----------



## LadyV (Dec 9, 2015)

bimble said:


> Such humour. Shame their name is so completely shit.


Cocktails are alright though, shabby chic tables are a nightmare for getting caught on tights though, so shan't be going back unless in jeans


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 9, 2015)

Winot said:


> Now there'll be nothing to stop the drip drip drip of new flats.


True - there undoubtedly more in the pipeline.
Unless someone can put a spanner in the works.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2015)

Has anyone been to Phonox? I was going to go down and take some pics but was haughtily informed that they only want me to use their 'official' photos. So, fuck 'em.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Has anyone been to Phonox? I was going to go down and take some pics but was haughtily informed that they only want me to use their 'official' photos. So, fuck 'em.


Yes, I ended up there by mistake last Friday, liked it. Bar downstairs is a bit souless, upstairs proper club. Strict security, including no cameras/cameraphone useage, but I quite liked this, as everyone was dancing rather than taking selfies and instagraming. I was probably pushing the upper range of the average age bracket but generally the atmosphere was good, friendly, no snobbishness that I detected.


----------



## lefteri (Dec 9, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> including no cameras/cameraphone useage



the one nightclub rule I can get behind


----------



## Shahernaz (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi guys,
My name is Shahernaz Kargar (I know it is difficult haha)
I was wondering if anybody here can help me. I am a masters student in Anthropology from Amsterdam and I am conducting my research on the 2011 riots in relation to Brixton specifically. I really need help with finding people who are willing to share their opinions in regards to this subject. I think it is always important to debate and speak of important issues which affect communities such as Brixton because academia and a wider debate always helps to spread light on issues that are ongoing in society today. I will give a lot of information in regards to my research and about myself if anyone is willing to give me their time of day for which I will eternally be grateful. 
I hope you all have a merry xmas.
thanks
Shahernaz


----------



## gdubz (Dec 9, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Also got a letter about a 'consultation' about the space currently used by Plum-base on Stockwell Green - apparently the land owners feel this 'low-end retail' is not 'in keeping' with the area.


Yeah I got that too. They are doing us a favour cos plumbase is set back from the street and ruins the aesthetics of the road, and isn't in keeping with the residential nature of the area. Aka "someone destroyed an employment opportunity next door so we want to as well, plus we want to buIld right up to the kerb cos we can get 10 more flats this way." It was written by some property pr company up in Kennington and was about the most patronising thing I have ever seen. Would post a pic but urban has defeated me on that front (cue more rage...).


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Yeah I got that too. They are doing us a favour cos plumbase is set back from the street and ruins the aesthetics of the road, and isn't in keeping with the residential nature of the area. Aka "someone destroyed an employment opportunity next door so we want to as well, plus we want to buIld right up to the kerb cos we can get 10 more flats this way." It was written by some property pr company up in Kennington and was about the most patronising thing I have ever seen. Would post a pic but urban has defeated me on that front (cue more rage...).


I ripped it up and binned it. Now you've reminded me just how how cunty it was all over again.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2015)

I wrote a piece bigging up Pure Vinyl record in Reliance Arcade. It's a lovely little shop. 

Pure Vinyl records – a brilliant, vinyl-only record shop in Brixton


----------



## aussw9 (Dec 10, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Yes, I ended up there by mistake last Friday, liked it. Bar downstairs is a bit souless, upstairs proper club. Strict security, including no cameras/cameraphone useage, but I quite liked this, as everyone was dancing rather than taking selfies and instagraming. I was probably pushing the upper range of the average age bracket but generally the atmosphere was good, friendly, no snobbishness that I detected.



Had the same experience... quite enjoyed the night out.


----------



## se5 (Dec 11, 2015)

New Routemasters on the 159 from tonight


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 12, 2015)

The Albert was not-shit for the first time in ages tonight!


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The Albert was not-shit for the first time in ages tonight!


Really? Excellent!


----------



## shygirl (Dec 13, 2015)

Back in Brixton for a night and a day, miss this place so much.   Cardiff is lovely, but it just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## bimble (Dec 14, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Back in Brixton for a night and a day, miss this place so much.   Cardiff is lovely, but it just doesn't feel the same.


Happy to hear you felt that affectionate old friend feeling instead of just seeing the changes.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2015)

I declare myself unimpressed with the US-style turkeys dangling off the Windrush Sq tree. 






Exceedingly modest festive decorations on the tree in Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## bimble (Dec 14, 2015)

Those are just really ugly. Unless they're Art?


----------



## billythefish (Dec 14, 2015)

I couldn't work out what they were... the red bits look like scorpions from a distance - or lobster claws. My mind was racing to try and rationalise that.


editor said:


> I declare myself unimpressed with the US-style turkeys dangling off the Windrush Sq tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2015)

They look like brains


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2015)

It's on the move again.


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 14, 2015)

Crispy said:


> They look like brains


My first thought too. A bit ghoulish looking if you ask me.


----------



## bimble (Dec 14, 2015)

Even the lights look more scary than festive.


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2015)

Crispy said:


> They look like brains


I for one long for a proper Zombie Christmas.


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 14, 2015)

T & P said:


> I for one long for a proper Zombie Christmas.


Yeah but think of all the leftover brains on Boxing Day, you'd be stuck munching brain sandwiches till the new year...


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 14, 2015)

Aren't they supposed to be turkeys (with legs??)

Or am I seeing things


----------



## shygirl (Dec 15, 2015)

Nah, when you're in it (as I was til August), its easy to feel overwhelmed by the changes, particularly losing much loved shops such as the Deli, but coming back it still feels like the Brixton I've lived in for the past 19 years.  It'll start to feel less like the Brixton I know and love when the refurbished arches start to house stores instead of the friendly, family/individual run businesses currently there.  And when the demography changes beyond recognition.  In the meantime, can't wait to come back next week, there's some fab murals along the sides of the arches that I wanna photograph.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2015)

A very wet start for the kids' funfair: 












A soaking wet start for the Children’s Christmas Funfair in Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2015)

Some photos from around Brixton:































December in Brixton – street scenes and club photos


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> Even the lights look more scary than festive.


Apperently we have Brixton BID to thank for those lights. I think I preferred the old fashioned ones to these TRON-like things.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2015)

Last minute shoppers may find salvation here: 
















Shop local! Get your Christmas gifts at Diverse on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Last minute shoppers may find salvation here


It's not the last minute not yet there's still LOADs of time, right? .


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> It's not the last minute not yet there's still LOADs of time, right? .


There was, up until this afternoon, but now all the good stuff's gone. You've missed the boat by about 15 minutes. I think Argos may have one faulty foot spa & a returned tie rack left. Best of luck.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm so late and so uninspired that tomorrow I'll probably be the first person ever to enter that artisanal minimalist chocolate shop in the Village. I'm going in.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> I'm so late and so uninspired that tomorrow I'll probably be the first person ever to enter that artisanal minimalist chocolate shop in the Village. I'm going in.


 The one time in the year I want to buy posh expensive chocolate...
I can't find it - is it even open?  A quick internet search showed it was near the Ms Cupcake place in the other market - which it clearly isn't.  A friend of mine looked for me last saturday and couldn't find it - and I looked on thurs went twice round the Village and couldn't find it. 2 different people directed me to near Honest Burgers and I still couldn't find the fucking place.
Does it even exist? is this some posh sort of joke?

I have an Aunt up north who won't get a pressie at this rate. I'll give it one last try tomorrow.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I The one time in the year I want to buy posh expensive chocolate...
> I can't find it - is it even open?  A quick internet search showed it was near the Ms Cupcake place in the other market - which it clearly isn't.  A friend of mine looked for me last saturday and couldn't find it - and I looked on thurs went twice round the Village and couldn't find it. 2 different people directed me to near Honest Burgers and I still couldn't find the fucking place.
> Does it even exist? is this some posh sort of joke?
> 
> I have an Aunt up north who won't get a pressie at this rate.




What?! Ok, they'll all get arty cushions then, arty cushions and small handmade objects of some sort, whatever's left in Diverse (the shop editor shamelessly & helpfully suggested above)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 18, 2015)

bimble said:


> What?! Ok, they'll all get arty cushions then, and small handmade objects of some sort, whatever's left in Diverse (the shop editor has  shamelessly and helpfully suggested above)


my aunt has been expert in interior design all her life - renovating furniture and making all her own soft furnishings - it would be an insult to send her a cushion. But she does like quality chocs.

I am however sending Brixton pounds to some neices - partly in the hope it might bribe them to come and visit me so they can spend them.  (most of my family oop north think London is horrible and would never visit - or perhaps its just me they are avoiding)


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

It's next to Honest Burgers afaik. friendofdorothy


----------



## dubh (Dec 19, 2015)

han said:


> Wouldn't it be lovely if it were pedestrianised. And Atlantic Rd whilst we're at it!


If Coldharbour Lane was pedestrianised late night venues would have their sound limiters reduced even further as the traffic noise creates ambient sound over which music can be played. It could potentially close The Dogstar and others as they rely on late night weekend business to buoy up weekday trade.


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2015)

It's on coldharbour lane isn't it? Come out of Ms cupcake, turn left, same side of the road but further up. #390, pea soup coloured frontage


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> It's on coldharbour lane isn't it? Come out of Ms cupcake, turn left, same side of the road but further up. #390, pea soup coloured frontage


That's Diverse.  friendofdorothy was looking for the chocolatier.


----------



## Manter (Dec 19, 2015)

Ms T said:


> That's Diverse.  friendofdorothy was looking for the chocolatier.


That is a couple of doors down from honest I think- it's not right by it is it?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Dec 19, 2015)

Cornercopia's non-edibles/kitcheny shop v.g. for Christmas presents. You could get me anything from there and I'd be happy. Even the string is nice.


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2015)

The chocolate shop was busy today I must say, even the chocolate shop. Their stuff 
is very sort of modern though, it's all brightly coloured ( i mean the actual chocolates are) . Couldn't do it, went for the cushions instead.


----------



## Gniewosz (Dec 19, 2015)

If anyone is still looking for Christmas presents for young children, my mother has been busy crocheting & knitting children's booties and teddy bears (ready for fun stuffing) to help raise funds for the Save Cressingham Fighting Fund.  If you are interested, the lovely people at the Art Nouveau Cafe are kindly stocking them.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 19, 2015)

Ms T said:


> It's next to Honest Burgers afaik. friendofdorothy


 found it this time - I must have been right next to it twice and not seen it - I'm wondering was it closed then? can't imagine I could have missed it even though it does look like a minimalist african art shop (why ffs?) Anyway waste of time, nothing doing. They only had a choice of about 8 chocs - all oblong with flat unnatural coloured surfaces (rather weird looking), various flavours I think - but all dark choc with some sort of sort creme centres. and truffles. I had a taste, but wasn't overly impressed. And plain white boxes  - no fancy boxes - no decoration - no gift selections and most importantly  NO MILK CHOCOLATES. humph!

However *Morleys* bless 'em, who don't normally have chocs, had a nice selection of Hotel Chocolat just inside the main doors, including some fancy looking milk choc ones. Mission accomplished!


----------



## bimble (Dec 20, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> They only had a choice of about 8 chocs - all oblong with flat unnatural coloured surfaces (rather weird looking), various flavours I think - but all dark choc with some sort of sort creme centres. and truffles. I had a taste, but wasn't overly impressed. And plain white boxes  - no fancy boxes - no decoration - no gift selections and most importantly  NO MILK CHOCOLATES. humph!


Exactly! Very strange chocolate shop that. Thanks for the tip friendofdorothy  Morleys it is then.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2015)

I work near a Hotel Chocolat.  They are very generous with their free samples!


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2015)

There's a lorra rain out there. 

Happy Christmas etc.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2015)

Federation has had something of a revamp since changing owners. 











Federation Coffee in Brixton Village shows off their swishy new coffee machine and updated food menu


----------



## LadyV (Dec 21, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I work near a Hotel Chocolat.  They are very generous with their free samples!


Me too and yes they are very generous, not a good thing for a complete chocoholic like me with zero self control, sure I've put on weight since they opened!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 21, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I work near a Hotel Chocolat.  They are very generous with their free samples!



And if you are a Picture House member you get a discount as well.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 21, 2015)

RCA project on Street Champions

Here is a story on Lambeth's Street Champions initiative, published on the hyperlocal Effrablog, which covers the neighbourhood bounded by Effra Parade, Saltoun, Effra and Railton Roads.

I am one of these Street Champions, although for the life of me, I'm still not clear on the purpose and/or boundaries of the program.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 21, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> And if you are a Picture House member you get a discount as well.


I didn't know that!  Thanks.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 21, 2015)

So who was the massive tool who was bar manager in the Albert tonight? Refused my mate service due to 'being too drunk' despite the fact he was reasonably sober..

He can fuck right off


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> So who was the massive tool who was bar manager in the Albert tonight? Refused my mate service due to 'being too drunk' despite the fact he was reasonably sober..
> 
> He can fuck right off


That was me, sorry. But he was doing a seal impression at the time, making oinky noises and flapping his hands about with a stool spinning on his nose. I thought it was a bit much.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 22, 2015)

But we're never gonna survive unless we go a little crazy...


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2015)

Review of Cabana here. Anyone else been? 







Review: Cabana, a Brazilian barbecue themed restaurant in Brixton


----------



## Winot (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, I did a quick review here.


----------



## bimble (Dec 22, 2015)

urbanspaceman said:


> RCA project on Street Champions
> 
> Here is a story on Lambeth's Street Champions initiative, published on the hyperlocal Effrablog, which covers the neighbourhood bounded by Effra Parade, Saltoun, Effra and Railton Roads.
> 
> I am one of these Street Champions, although for the life of me, I'm still not clear on the purpose and/or boundaries of the program.



As far as I understand it your job as a Street Champion is to encourage your neighbours to get together and build planters out of recycled scaffolding planks (with materials which the council will provide if you ask. Community Freshview - guide | Lambeth Council ?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2015)

Winot said:


> Yeah, I did a quick review here.


Who could forget that monstrous display of depravity.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 22, 2015)

Cabana is OK.  Not brilliant but definitely not rubbish. I'd go back. Lots of seating so more chance of a table too.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 22, 2015)

It wasn't terrible but I don't know why I'd pick there instead of somewhere else.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2015)

Sad to see this affordable studio closing down. I'm not sure that there's many.any recording/rehearsal studios left in central Brixton now, and there used to be so many. I remember Cold Storage fondly. 






Brixton’s Instant Melodies recording studio signs off with a charity bash


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2015)

Winot said:


> Yeah, I did a quick review here.



Very pricey.

Used to know Brazilian moped/ motorbike couriers who used to meet up around different back streets where a Brazilian on moped would bring there hot lunch for them. Its was about £3 or £4 genuine Brazilian fare. 

That has sadly passed as the visa overstayers have been clamped down on. Used to be loads of Brazilians. Got on with them really well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2015)

urbanspaceman said:


> RCA project on Street Champions
> 
> Here is a story on Lambeth's Street Champions initiative, published on the hyperlocal Effrablog, which covers the neighbourhood bounded by Effra Parade, Saltoun, Effra and Railton Roads.
> 
> I am one of these Street Champions, although for the life of me, I'm still not clear on the purpose and/or boundaries of the program.


You could sort out that kids playground, is it cordoned off now?. It's been criminally underused.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2015)

Just look at the fucking artisan grazing hipster bollocks the Ritzy sticks on their menu.


----------



## han (Dec 27, 2015)

'Grazing' ? Honestly, there's no excuse for that kind of bollox.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 28, 2015)

It's a shame they feel they need to put such bollocks on a menu. And there is nothing original there, it's the same old easy to make or assemble stuff that's been on menus for years with added meaningless descriptions.

Perhaps the bowl of soup aside (for a fucking fiver) it's food made by people who don't really want to feed you for people who don't really want to be fed.


----------



## bimble (Dec 28, 2015)

aioli is a new word for mayonnaise, is that right?


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 28, 2015)

With garlic, I think


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2015)

It's nearly 2016. Is it actually possible to type out "toasted artisan bread" without intentional irony?


----------



## bimble (Dec 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> It's nearly 2016. Is it actually possible to type out "artisan toast" without intentional irony?


it's not toast, it's toasted bread silly.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 28, 2015)

bimble said:


> it's not toast, it's toasted bread silly.


No it's not, it's toasted artisan bread, like I said.


----------



## deadringer (Dec 28, 2015)

Sounds a lot nicer than the usual overpriced muck churned out by most cinemas. Expensive though.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 28, 2015)

han said:


> 'Grazing' ? Honestly, there's no excuse for that kind of bollox.


Grazing is spot on. Sheep graze. In my geriatric view those who attend the Ritzy's capitalistic fare would be better employed watching moral boosting Ealing Studios wartime movies on Channel 8 (prop Lebedev/Evening Standard).

At least in the 1940s capitalist cinema films had a purpose - to defeat fascism.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2015)

A wonderful piece of writing here: Brixton 2015: A Year In Review. Hyper Gentrification, Pub Closures, Book-ish Gyms and bloody Pop Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Dec 29, 2015)

editor said:


> A wonderful piece of writing here: Brixton 2015: A Year In Review. Hyper Gentrification, Pub Closures, Book-ish Gyms and bloody Pop Brixton


I agree a comprehensive and pointed review.

It should have pointed out that hiring a new younger chief executive for Lambeth Council saved around £50,000 a year on salary costs.

Current industry practice is to hire younger staff at lower rates of pay.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2015)

Photos from last night's jam session at the Ritzy:






















End Of The Year Jam Session for 2015 at the Brixton Ritzy – in photos


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's some pics from the Offline Christmas party. It was good to be back at the Albert. 
















Friday 18th December 2015, DJ night at Offline Club, Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle

We're back on New Year's Eve!

Thursday 31st December 2015, NYE party night at Offline Club, Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, d'n'b, electro, indie, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly and skiffle


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2015)

Brixton in the Guardian about the Tory government response to the 1985 riots.

In short the dispute was between the older Tories and the younger Thatcherites like Oliver Letwin ( now a government minister). The older Tories like Hurd wanted to put money into the deprived inner cities.



> Letwin and Booth saw success in their campaign when it was decided that areas such as Brixton should be ignored as ministers “were anxious to avoid giving the impression that riot was being rewarded”. Ministers also agreed that while it was right for Hurd to raise the problem it “would be counterproductive to be seen to be concentrating help on law-breakers or on black people specifically”.



Letwin regarded causes of riots as down to individual failings. He won the day with the PM Thatcher:



> “Riots, criminality and social disintegration are caused solely by individual characters and attitudes. So long as bad moral attitudes remain, all efforts to improve the inner cities will founder.





> The two ( includes Letwin) persuaded Thatcher to dismiss suggestions from Hurd and two other cabinet ministers, Kenneth Baker and Lord Young, to tackle the problem, and instead insisted what was needed was measures to tackle absent fathers, moral education and an end to state funding of leftwing activists. Letwin is now the chancellor of the duchy of Lancaster and minister of state for government policy.



Has to be remembered at that time the Councils where the riots took place were all hard left. Why the attack on "leftwing" activists.

And worse Letwin warned Thatcher:



> that setting up a £10m communities programme to tackle inner-city problems would do little more than “subsidise Rastafarian arts and crafts workshops”.



Good to see someone with such enlightened views end up a minister in this government. Says something when a young Tory is to the right of old school Tories like Hurd.

And he is Camerons chief policy advisor. 

Still blaming individual failings has become standard. Even in some New Labour circles. Same thing happened in recent riots. It is of course rubbish.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2015)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/gramsci.1046/: remember Oliver Letwin has form on "letting off".

In the 2001 General Election he disclosed to the FT that the Tories were planning £20 billion of extra cuts - then went into hiding. BBC NEWS | VOTE2001 | Letwin comes out of exile

With such flaky behaviour, why is anyone expecting some sort of Damscene conversion (as Trevor Philips hinted at just now on Radio 4's Today programme)?

As often happens Radio 4 are getting their facts somewhat confused. They interviewed Chuka on the basis that he was growing up in Brixton in 1985 when Letwin was coming out with this stuff about Broadwater Farm. The average punter living in Witney might be forgiven for thinking that Broadwater Farm was in Brixton.

The Broadwater facts as I remember them were somewhat more Ferguson-like than anything else. Police drag off unfit disabled Jamaican woman for deportation. She dies of shock. Major riot as half of the estate sees their mother as a victim of Police murder.

Policeman murdered -  total community witch hunt resulting in a number of miscarriages of justice.

It was all a bit of a nasty business making the Brixton riots look like a vicarage tea party.

Interested to know if Oliver Letwin has repented for his secret sins - but going on past form it would be highly surprising. More likely would be a sudden holiday in the Cayman Islands.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd rather go out on the streets and beg than send my children to school in Lambeth: Letwin Letwin: I'd rather beg than send child to inner-city school


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Amazing if you think secretaries had to type this stuff up on Golf Ball typewriters with 4 carbons!


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2015)

So the Blues Kitchen invites people to get on their 'guest list' by handing over their name, email and date of birth - and then demands a £6 'cover charge' for the privilege. It's normally a fiver to get in.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2015)

editor said:


> So the Blues Kitchen invites people to get on their 'guest list' by handing over their name, email and date of birth - and then demands a £6 'cover charge' for the privilege. It's normally a fiver to get in.


Where they are they should give Tescos vouchers.


----------



## Marjan (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone know if the bus service in the Brixton/Camberwell area will be okay to get home to Streatham in the wee hours of New Year's Day? I don't really go out on NYE and I'm unsure whether I'll get stuck when out...


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2015)

Marjan said:


> Does anyone know if the bus service in the Brixton/Camberwell area will be okay to get home to Streatham in the wee hours of New Year's Day? I don't really go out on NYE and I'm unsure whether I'll get stuck when out...


It should be fine. 


> *New Year’s Eve, Thursday 31 December* – Free travel will be provided on all services from 23:45 until 04:30, or last service. Buses run throughout the night.
> 
> From around 14:00, Waterloo, Westminster and Jubilee Bridges, and roads in central London will start to close to prepare for the ticketed fireworks event. Buses will gradually be withdrawn. All bridge and road closures will be in place from 20:00 and most will re-open at 06:00 on Friday 1 January (or when it is safe to do so). Central London road closures will remain until 18:00 to facilitate the New Year’s Day Parade.
> 
> *New Year’s Day, Friday 1 January* – A special service will operate on most of the network. Buses will run a Sunday service.


Brixton tube station opening and closing times up until New Year’s Day 2016


----------

